# Forum Other Languages Romance languages Italian  Italian-spanish simultaneously

## Tatianabbm

Hi! Did anybody study italian and spanish at the same time? I learned italian a little, now Im taking a course of spanish, and meanwhile I want to refresh my italian and keep on learning it. But since the languages are quite similar (for slavic people at least) I am afraid to start mixing them. Will be glad to hear your advice ::

----------


## Nitin

Si.  Io ho imparato l'italiano e lo spagnolo insieme e ache molte altre lingue.  Se vuoi praticare mi scrivi à snitinpolyglot@yahoo.com. Non ho ancora il nome di Skype, però lo avrò fra poco.

----------

